# Quality of QL3 Med Tech Training & Employment



## Adam (26 May 2006)

This week Market Research analysts arrived in Petawawa to interview Medics.  The Analysts were interested in the quality of Med-Tech training, and how our units were helping to maintain our skills.


----------



## Armymedic (28 May 2006)

Gee, A person from 1 CFH asking this...the only medical unit with a posting priority 3 ahead of all the other medical units. If your are not getting enough med training, it is an issue for your chain of command. But remember, we are from the base with the most Med Techs and fewest opportunities in the immediate area for MCSP.

I think our units in Petawawa have fewer opportunities to do MCSP as we are much busier then the other medics on non army bases. MCSP has become a priority for training, esp our QL 3's, and will continue to be of a higher priority then other types of training. Unfortunately, with the short staffing of MCpls and Sgts at the Fd Ambs, in house training is suffering and more out of unit training, i.e. Sim center in Valcatier is becoming a tool that needs to be used more. 

I think personally your poll is relevant bu a bit early to see if MCSP is working. The group coming to interview is coming to see how the implementation is working and to see which direction the future of the program needs to move to ensure all med tech are able to be involved in the program when they are not doing TMST type training.


----------



## starlight_cdn (1 Jun 2006)

Another good question.

Is the MCSP training relevant to the current misson of the CF? 

Comments!!!!!


----------



## Armymedic (1 Jun 2006)

starlight_cdn said:
			
		

> Is the MCSP training relevant to the current misson of the CF?



Considering we are taking multiple casualties on an almost weekly basis......

What do you think?


----------



## medicineman (1 Jun 2006)

starlight_cdn said:
			
		

> Is the MCSP training relevant to the current misson of the CF?
> Comments!!!!!


This comment is the visceral one.  Three letters - D-U-H.

Now to redirect - is it actually doable given our current state of affairs in alot of units?  See above.  It's important, it's a great idea, but not easy to manage given operational tempo in alot of units (mine inclusive).  Funny, they're trying to do away with ambulances on alot, if not all bases, yet the youngsters and moldies alike all have to do actual ambulance calls.  We would like you to do other stuff with other patients in other facilities, again great, but oddly enough, we're turning down taskings due to people on sim centre refreshers, actual tasks in the Training Area, pre-deployment training, running pre-deployment training, providing other training, etc, etc ad nauseum.  But who am I and what do I know?

MM


----------



## old medic (1 Jun 2006)

medicineman said:
			
		

> It's important, it's a great idea, but not easy to manage given operational tempo in alot of units (mine inclusive).  Funny, they're trying to do away with ambulances on alot, if not all bases, yet the youngsters and moldies alike all have to do actual ambulance calls.



I'll second that. You have to be clinically current. If your not, you quickly become a dinosaur in this field.

More attention should be paid to the base ambs and service provision.  I'm astounded that they
play up the fact they put PAD's in the MP cars and the DND Fire vehicles, but where is the base 
amb ?


----------



## medicineman (2 Jun 2006)

old medic said:
			
		

> I'm astounded that they
> play up the fact they put PAD's in the MP cars and the DND Fire vehicles, but where is the base
> amb ?



Second or Third Line maintenance or hanging out waiting for a call that never materializes because people call 911 on their cell phones so bypassing the base exchange.  Or maybe Gillette for razor blades.

MM


----------



## starlight_cdn (2 Jun 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Considering we are taking multiple casualties on an almost weekly basis......
> 
> What do you think?



I not sure that is why I asked the question. I can't even broach an answer until I deployed into that current mission.

 All I've heard is RUMINT. Most of the questions I want to ask will violate OPSEC (TTPs, evac times, med assets in specific FOBs). So, I am not asking those questions.

I checked out the poll at the beginning of this thread. 57% of the poll responses are "non-medical" medics or have never heard of MCSP. I guess my question is moot.


----------



## old medic (2 Jun 2006)

Part of the problem is, we have no idea what units the respondants are from, or in what quantity. 
Nor do we know the trade levels of those that have bothered to click. 
A couple clicks from those waiting for a trades course could skewer it.


----------



## starlight_cdn (3 Jun 2006)

old medic said:
			
		

> Part of the problem is, we have no idea what units the respondants are from, or in what quantity.
> Nor do we know the trade levels of those that have bothered to click.
> A couple clicks from those waiting for a trades course could skewer it.



Yes, but all trade levels are to have MCSP completed before their next trade course. Or, that is how it was explained to me. I agree it is not an accurate poll.


----------



## Armymedic (3 Jun 2006)

Sure, but if you can not get most of the 18 month program done in the 2 yrs required...you and your chain have a problem.


----------



## kj_gully (5 Jun 2006)

As an interested outsider,  please help me out with MCSP, I gather it is ojt training, but couldn't figure out much else.


----------



## medicineman (5 Jun 2006)

Maintenance of Competency and Skills Program - kind of like the old Orange TQ4 book if you might remember that.  A whole pile of stuff you have to do and demonstrate you're able to do in a variety of settings - in clinic, ED and on the road/in the field.  The higher the trade level, the more stuff and more in depth it goes.  Something that has to be done to keep you clinically in the picture.

MM


----------



## old medic (6 Jun 2006)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Second or Third Line maintenance or hanging out waiting for a call that never materializes because people call 911 on their cell phones so bypassing the base exchange.  Or maybe Gillette for razor blades.
> 
> MM



Just going back to this for a 2 cent comment.  That's frustrating.  Agreements with 911 and EMS call centers
are easily put in place. The opportunity to put something useful in place is being missed.


----------



## medicineman (6 Jun 2006)

There is a problem here in Gagetown, well NB as a whole really, as far as 911 service goes - it's totally convoluted what happens here when a call comes in.  There is only one address listed on any 911 call originating here, and one phone number, as it was considered too expensive to set up all the proper 911 responses such as addresses and such.  A call is received perhaps in Moncton, perhaps in Fredericton and gets directed all over Hell's creation before it lands at the appropriate operator.  For a call properly received here at the hospital for instance for an amb dispatch, I'd say it takes longer for the call to get here (if it in fact does) than it does to respond to a call anywhere in the North Garrison Area.  Forget the fact that people here routinely violate Range Standing orders by not calling Range Control when something happens - they call 911 on their cell phones.  Of course, eventually something filters down to them and hopefully our Amb station in Petersville, but often not in a timely fashion. The beating goes on...

MM


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jun 2006)

You were doing very well.......until you mentioned the Amb Station in Petersville.......which from experience of running the CAP CP I know was not open 24 and 7.  Of course, not too much happened while they were open - Murphy's Law.  Then it would come down to running someone into Fredericton in an Iltis to Petersville Parking Lot, then Duty Van shuttle at Zero Dark Thirty to the Dr Everrit Chalmers Hospital.


----------



## medicineman (6 Jun 2006)

As long as there is training in the south end of the area or birds in the air, they're open (now anyway, and while I was up until recently the Ops geek). 

MM


----------

